# Beef Jerky



## bjielsl (Jul 6, 2011)

I tried my first batch. EPIC FAIL!
I came out looking like a batch of scabs.

Does anyone know a good formula for how long it should be in the oven? I had it in there for about 14hrs at 170. 

How do you know when its dried enough to be safe to eat, but not overdone.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

bjielsl said:


> I tried my first batch. EPIC FAIL!
> I came out looking like a batch of scabs.
> 
> Does anyone know a good formula for how long it should be in the oven? I had it in there for about 14hrs at 170.
> ...


I have a friend that makes jerky using a box fan and air conditioning filters. I have had some and it is as good as any beef jerky out there! :beercheer:


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

bjielsl said:


> I tried my first batch. EPIC FAIL!
> I came out looking like a batch of scabs.
> 
> Does anyone know a good formula for how long it should be in the oven? I had it in there for about 14hrs at 170.
> ...


Box-Fan Beef Jerky | Antihousewife


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Rev, the jerky is "jerked" when it fractures a little when you bend it double. It sound like your oven temp might be too high. If you can't hold your hand on the jerky rack, it's too hot. Jerky meat should not be cooked -- it should be dried.

Be aware that drying jerky has nothing to do with "making it safe". That's why meat intended for jerky should be absolutely clean and fresh. Jerking does *not* kill bacteria.


----------

